# Thực hư về tã bỉm YAN đang hot  trên mạng là như nào vậy các mom?



## yeuthuongvotan

Có mom nào dùng tã bỉm YAN chưa vậy, thực hư về tã bỉm YAN đang hot trên mạng là như nào vậy các mom? vô hội nhóm nào của các mẹ bỉm sữa cũng thấy rần rần chia sẻ hãng bỉm đấy, thấy bảo mẫu mã đẹp, siêu mỏng, mềm mại, nhẹ tênh, thấm hút lên tới 600-700ml nước, lại còn j mà đạt chứng nhậ tiêu chuẩn chất lượng CE j đó nữa ... Nghe mà tò mò quá cũng muốn tìm hiểu xem sao, mom nào dùng rồi feedback cho em với


----------



## Bảo Bình

Bé nhà em dùng bỉm nào cũng hăm đỏ mít các mom ạ
Làm như nào bây giờ
Con chưa đc 1 tuổi chưa biết bảo đi đái hay ị j hết, nhưng mùa này toàn thả rông, đái hết ra đệm chiếu nhưng mà chẳng biết làm sao, đóng là lại hăm đỏ


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

yeuthuongvotan nói:


> Có mom nào dùng tã bỉm YAN chưa vậy, thực hư về tã bỉm YAN đang hot trên mạng là như nào vậy các mom? vô hội nhóm nào của các mẹ bỉm sữa cũng thấy rần rần chia sẻ hãng bỉm đấy, thấy bảo mẫu mã đẹp, siêu mỏng, mềm mại, nhẹ tênh, thấm hút lên tới 600-700ml nước, lại còn j mà đạt chứng nhậ tiêu chuẩn chất lượng CE j đó nữa ... Nghe mà tò mò quá cũng muốn tìm hiểu xem sao, mom nào dùng rồi feedback cho em với



Bé nhà em cũng đang dùng tã bỉm Yan đây ạ, dùng mê luôn chị ơi
- Bé tè mấy lần mà ko bị sệ hay thấm ngược ra ngoài đâu
- Sờ mềm tay vô cùng, mịn nên bé nhỏ xíu dùng cũng ko lo con khó chịu
- Chun mềm ko bị lằn lưng con
- Form chuẩn chứ ko bị nhỏ
- Giá quá mềm luôn
Nói chung chim ưng lắm ạ


----------



## yeuthuongvotan

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Bé nhà em cũng đang dùng tã bỉm Yan đây ạ, dùng mê luôn chị ơi
> - Bé tè mấy lần mà ko bị sệ hay thấm ngược ra ngoài đâu
> - Sờ mềm tay vô cùng, mịn nên bé nhỏ xíu dùng cũng ko lo con khó chịu
> - Chun mềm ko bị lằn lưng con
> - Form chuẩn chứ ko bị nhỏ
> - Giá quá mềm luôn
> Nói chung chim ưng lắm ạ
> View attachment 9199


Mom dùng tã bỉm Yan cho con này lâu chưa vậy ạ? có bị hăm hay mùi khó chịu không vậy? 
Nếu muốn mua thì mua ở đâu mom nhỉ? hay cửa hàng đồ mẹ bé nào cũng có ạ?


----------



## Cẩm Tú

Ôi thị trường bỉm tã
nhiều loại quá, em thấy lộn tùng phèo hết cả
chẳng biết nên chọn loại nào hợp với con các mẹ ạ
sao bây giờ


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

yeuthuongvotan nói:


> Mom dùng tã bỉm Yan cho con này lâu chưa vậy ạ? có bị hăm hay mùi khó chịu không vậy?
> Nếu muốn mua thì mua ở đâu mom nhỉ? hay cửa hàng đồ mẹ bé nào cũng có ạ?


Dạ em cũng tã bỉm Yan cho con cũng một thời gian rồi ạ
Ưng cái bụng lắm luôn ấy. Không hề bị hăm gì hết, bỉm không mùi nên không sợ có mùi j đâu, dùng cực thích luôn
Mom có thể tham khảo mua bên này ạ https://www.tabimyan.vn 
Cửa hàng mẹ bé thì em không rõ lắm đâu ạ


----------



## Hương Smile

Thực hư về tã bỉm YAN đang hot trên mạng là như nào vậy các mom? em cũng đang muốn tìm hiểu một loại bỉm dùng lâu dài cho con
Tìm miết chưa ưng loại nào hết, buồn ghê


----------



## yeuthuongvotan

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Dạ em cũng tã bỉm Yan cho con cũng một thời gian rồi ạ
> Ưng cái bụng lắm luôn ấy. Không hề bị hăm gì hết, bỉm không mùi nên không sợ có mùi j đâu, dùng cực thích luôn
> Mom có thể tham khảo mua bên này ạ https://www.tabimyan.vn
> Cửa hàng mẹ bé thì em không rõ lắm đâu ạ


Dạ vâng thế thì tốt quá
Cảm ơn m nhiều nhé
Để em vào web tã bỉm Yan để tham khảo, và đặt mua luôn ạ


----------



## cobemuadong

Nhà mình đang dùng tã bỉm Angel cũng thấy thích lắm đó mẹ nó ạ
Bỉm mỏng nhẹ, êm mông
Thấm hút tốt lắm, ko bh thấy con bị ẩm mông
Mẹ nào có mua thì để ý bỉm Angel và bỉm Yan là do Fairy World phân phối, giờ trên thị trường e thấy có một số thương hiệu tã bỉm mới có sử dụng hình ảnh, bao bì gần giống với tã bỉm Angel, mạo nhận sản phẩm của họ và Angel là cùng một chủ để lừa dối, lợi dụng lòng tin của khách hàng, nên cm mua thì để ý mua đúng bỉm do Fairy World phân phối mới là hàng chuẩn nhé


----------



## Mẹ Bống

cobemuadong nói:


> Nhà mình đang dùng tã bỉm Angel cũng thấy thích lắm đó mẹ nó ạ
> Bỉm mỏng nhẹ, êm mông
> Thấm hút tốt lắm, ko bh thấy con bị ẩm mông
> Mẹ nào có mua thì để ý bỉm Angel và bỉm Yan là do Fairy World phân phối, giờ trên thị trường e thấy có một số thương hiệu tã bỉm mới có sử dụng hình ảnh, bao bì gần giống với tã bỉm Angel, mạo nhận sản phẩm của họ và Angel là cùng một chủ để lừa dối, lợi dụng lòng tin của khách hàng, nên cm mua thì để ý mua đúng bỉm do Fairy World phân phối mới là hàng chuẩn nhé


Nếu định mua tã bỉm Angel thì cứ mua bên này cho chắc ạ Tã Bỉm Angel - Mỏng nhẹ như cánh thiên thần! 
Mua như này là yên tâm nhất rồi mẹ nó ạ, chứ em thấy nhiều khi trên mấy sàn thương mại điện tử nhiều loại giá rẻ lắm nhưng mà chẳng biết chất lượng như nào, không yên tâm
Dùng cho con nên cứ cẩn tắc vô ưu


----------



## Lanh Ngo

Mẹ Bống nói:


> Nếu định mua tã bỉm Angel thì cứ mua bên này cho chắc ạ Tã Bỉm Angel - Mỏng nhẹ như cánh thiên thần!
> Mua như này là yên tâm nhất rồi mẹ nó ạ, chứ em thấy nhiều khi trên mấy sàn thương mại điện tử nhiều loại giá rẻ lắm nhưng mà chẳng biết chất lượng như nào, không yên tâm
> Dùng cho con nên cứ cẩn tắc vô ưu


Cảm ơn m nhé
Em đang tính dùng bỉm Yan ban ngày cho con, mỏng mát nhẹ, dễ chịu
Ban đêm thì dùng bỉm Angel cho con vì thời gian ngủ sẽ đóng lâu dài hơn


----------

